# Jasper & Molson: BFFs! (pic heavy)



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

beautiful pictures. Love the new camera shots, and Santa paws is adorable. That is the look of "what" when they have the evidence on them but have no clue.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the new pics! They look like they were having such a great time!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Your pictures are great. I especially love the picture of Molson and Jasper running next to each other. Their faces are beautiful.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How beautiful. I especially love the third to last shot - simply stunning!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures with the new lens. Glad you are enjoying it and we are reaping the benefits. Also looks like Molson had a great play date with his buddy.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic shots. I LOVE the snow moustache!


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful pics.Love the colour of Molsen...Just stunning


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awsome shots steph!! Is the 50mm lens diff from the stock one?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your pictures...Santa Paws is very cute.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

hows video outside at night in the snow


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Awsome shots steph!! Is the 50mm lens diff from the stock one?


Yep, it's much different! This is a 'prime' lens which is a fixed focal length (no zooming), and it has a bigger aperture (which is the 'f' number). This lens is f/1.8 and the kit lens is I think f/3.5-5.6, so this one is much faster because you can get more light in in a shorter period of time (faster shutter speed). Another good thing about the lower aperture/f number is that it makes your subject nice and crisp, while the background is blurry to draw your eyes in.  

I bought the lens for $99, its regular price is $130, so it's pretty cheap in comparison to other lenses!



2Retrievers222 said:


> hows video outside at night in the snow


Couldn't tell you, I haven't tried it yet! I did shoot a video the other night on the HD setting which was really neat. I'm just not sure if my computer is good enough to download the videos or edit them! Have to try that out sometime soon.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pics! Love the last one. The coloring is so warm.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like you're having a good time with your new present! And it helps that you have two great subjects. Beautiful pictures. It looks like they had lots of fun together.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Steph, not only do I want Cooper to resemble Molson as he grows, but I also want you to take all his pictures! I suck at taking pics and whenever I see yours I wish a talented photographer like you could take Coop's photos and do him justice 

Molson and Jasper look absolutely fabulous and seem to be having a blast 

Congrats on the pics. They are amazing! Keep them coming


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Such great shots. Molson is such a good looking dog!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dezpez said:


> Such great shots. Molson is such a good looking dog!


Thank you! and thanks to everyone for the nice comments too.  

I spent all of my free time at work yesterday catching up on Sadie's blog - her pictures are so addictive!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

West said:


> Steph, not only do I want Cooper to resemble Molson as he grows, but I also want you to take all his pictures! I suck at taking pics and whenever I see yours I wish a talented photographer like you could take Coop's photos and do him justice
> 
> Molson and Jasper look absolutely fabulous and seem to be having a blast
> 
> Congrats on the pics. They are amazing! Keep them coming


Aw, that's so nice of you to say! Bring Cooper up here to Toronto and I'd be thrilled to take his pictures.  Wait a sec... I'm sure that Buenos Aires is way more exciting than Toronto - I should be flying down there!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

You can say it's exciting and you are more than welcome if you come here  But I think you (and I) would like Toronto better  Buenos Aires is beautiful but it's messy and not always safe.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Great photos Steph!! I also love the crazed look on Jasper in that one photo. I can see he's a bit tricky to photo since he's soo light coloured. But you sure got some nice ones with really good focus there in the end. And I have to add... what a gorgeous colour Molson has gotten as he's aged!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Steph - as always your pictures are amazing. But I have to say, this new camera (& lens) of yours is amazing! Molson and Jasper are two incredibly handsome boys, and they look like they had so much fun! I bet you and your friends have a blast when they get together as well! It's so much fun to watch them. I love nothing more than watching Katie and Paddy play together in the snow when they see one another!

I love too, that Jasper has this little twig that he is holding like a prized possession. It just cracks me up!!

Great pictures!!!

Kim


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Santa Paws? Is that you?


I just love these two photos, probably because I love the subject of them! Molson ALWAYS looks so happy!

GREAT picture taking, Steph!

.


----------

